# Do 22's fit 6's without any trouble?



## ierrahh (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry for the noob question but I'm going from a 3-series to a 650i in mid March and prior to this I've never really looked into after-market stuff for the 6. Thanks


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

ierrahh said:


> Sorry for the noob question but I'm going from a 3-series to a 650i in mid March and prior to this I've never really looked into after-market stuff for the 6. Thanks


If the ET offsets are correct, they will fit. Problem is, your tyres will be paper thin and your tyres and wheels will be subject to damage from any old pot hole or rock on the road. Move over to the 6er forum from the 6/7/8 forum and ask more questions there. We have lots of guys who modify their 6ers to be 2-door 7 pimp mobiles. (BTW, your handling, ride quality and turning radius as well as your instrumentation will all be affected adversely, but if it's look you want, you can do anything. If you're buying the car to :drive:, then 22s are perhaps 2 inches too big. Others on the 6er forum disagree with me.)


----------



## 2fst2c (Jan 7, 2006)

yea they fit if the offset is right but it jacks up the car and w/just wheels it looks like a 4x4 so u would want to lower it but thats when u run in to problems! the best set up that I have seen was on a blk 645 in W hollywood 21" hartege, lowered with front breyton lip and ac schnitzer side skirts that car looked so pimp!!! but if u want more pics of 645 w/wheels go to e46fanatics.com then search they have lots of pics and info!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2005)

No problem if you get the offsets right. I am selling Vellano 22's and it fits the 6 no problem.


----------



## GSmooth718 (Apr 17, 2006)

why the hell would you put 22's on a bimmer? its not an old skool caprice or cutlass


----------



## bigmonyc (Jan 19, 2006)

GSmooth718 said:


> why the hell would you put 22's on a bimmer? its not an old skool caprice or cutlass


Why the hell would you keep it with the stock wheels?!?! ... to each his own....


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

If you like 22"s buy them.....Personally the 6er looks awefully nice on 22s just look at bruce waynes!


----------

